# '97 maxima



## wernerworld (Jun 17, 2006)

so my maxima started to sputter out in the morning after it first started but only with the car in drive or reverse not in park or neutral but once i pulled the car over and let it sit in park for a couple minutes it would be fine for the rest of the day. 

today the same thing happened but when i tried to park and couldn't reverse, any ideas out there?


----------

